# Heat sensor 47 maelstrom s18



## *Jijoel* (Jun 11, 2013)

Does somebody know what sensor 47 uses at the led head?

47 maelstrom s18.


Thanks.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 11, 2013)

maybe it's some sort of thermistor?

edit: i'm no expert by any means though


----------



## *Jijoel* (Jun 12, 2013)

Which Temp sensor does 47 use •Thermal Regulation Smart Circuit for Rechargeable Batteries .


----------

